# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Empire. Bretonnia & Kislev (Warhammer Fantasy, hand-drawn)

## Impractical Cartographer

I decided to start a new topic, because the map I'm just working on is big  :Smile: 
I hope to inspire some people.

I'd be happy to read your comments too. Maybe I can still draw or plan a map better.

The map is made for Polish fans of Warhammer Fantasy. The map shows Bretonnia, Empire and Kislev.
The dimensions of the sheet are 100x70,7cm (B1).


1. I start with a pencil grid. I use thin (0,2 mm) pencil to draw the contours of coastlines, rivers and to mark the location of major cities. 
Then I calligraph the names of the cities.




2. Then I place geographical names on the map (names of provinces, mountains, forests, etc.)



Use the compass to plan the letter spacing.
I'm outlining the letters with a marker to make them more visible. For smaller inscriptions I use banners or ribbons.

Then I'm marking smaller and less important towns on the map.

3. I start drawing with a marker in this order: rivers, mountains, forests, the rest.



4. It's time to add some details - shading, shoreline, colour the rivers and the sea a little bit



5. I am right-handed, so I always start from the top-left so as not to cover my drawing with my hand and not to smudge the ink.



6. Haste is not recommended. Draw slowly. 
I often listen to audiobooks while drawing, so I don't get bored.

### Latest WIP ###




Last but not least...

While drawing this map, I announced on my Facebook fanpage a fundraiser for the Hospice from my city.
Pandemic times are difficult and Hospice need more money for disinfectants, masks, gloves etc.
So far, we have collected about $3,000.


I wanted to thank you all.

You inspired me to draw maps.

Now by drawing maps I can help others.

That's great.

----------


## Eilathen

Holy c...!! This is some amazing hand-drawing skill!! It looks absolutely marvelous...pure and simple: it's ART (yes, all in caps ^^).

And on top of all of that you also collected money for a good cause? Man, that's just amazing!

Congrats to both of your achievements, you can definitely be proud of yourself!

Have some Rep.! _Edit: apparently I have to spread it around a bit before I can "hit" you again..._

----------


## Bindusara

it's a fanatstic job!

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

After 150 hours I finished!

Some details:









Now it's time for a scan and corrections in the graphical editor.

And here is the scan  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

Congrats for the wonderful art, hard work and huge dedication, IC ! 
Absolutely stunning  !  :Smile:

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Only 150 hours?! That would probably take me 150 days!

Looks great, but then again, I've become a fan of your work.

----------


## Falconius

Truly immense.  What an incredible job.

----------

